# North Korea unveils new weapons at military parade



## shawn5o (10 Oct 2020)

I think of N Korea as a strange yet fascinating country.


*North Korea unveils new weapons at military parade*

Kim Tong-Hyung
The Associated Press

October 10, 2020 8:01AM EDT

SEOUL, KOREA, REPUBLIC OF -- North Korean leader Kim Jong Un warned Saturday that his country would "fully mobilize" its nuclear force if threatened as he took centre stage at a military parade in which the country unveiled what appeared to be a new intercontinental ballistic missile and other additions to its growing weapons arsenal.

Kim, however, avoided direct criticism of Washington during the event, which celebrated the 75th anniversary of the country's ruling party and took place less than four weeks before the U.S. presidential election. Instead, he focused on a domestic message urging his people to remain firm in the face of "tremendous challenges" posed by the coronavirus pandemic and crippling U.S.-led sanctions over his nuclear program.

Kim described the North's continuing efforts to develop its nuclear deterrent as necessary for its defence and said it wasn't targeting any specific country with its military force.

...

Kim's speech was punctuated by thousands of goose-stepping troops, tanks, armoured vehicles, rocket launchers and a broad range of ballistic missiles rolled out in Pyongyang's Kim Il Sung Square.

The weapons included what was possibly the North's biggest-yet ICBM, which was mounted on an 11-axel launch vehicle that was also seen for the first time. The North also displayed a variety of solid-fuel weapon systems, including what could be an advanced version of its Pukguksong family of missiles designed to be fired from submarines or land mobile launchers.

...

This year's anniversary comes amid deadlocked nuclear negotiations with the Trump administration and deepening economic woes that analysts say are shaping up as one of the biggest tests of Kim's leadership since he took power in 2011.

But many analysts believe North Korea will avoid serious negotiations or provocations before the U.S. presidential election because of the chance that the U.S. government could change.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/north-korea-unveils-new-weapons-at-military-parade-1.5140727


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Oct 2020)

A cause of concern if these weapons prove to be real.

https://www.stripes.com/news/pacific/north-korea-unveils-what-appears-to-be-a-new-intercontinental-ballistic-missile-at-military-parade-1.648136#gallery


----------



## CBH99 (10 Oct 2020)

The current approach to curbing North Korea's nuclear ambitions clearly isn't working, and needs to be re-thought.  People smarter than I can hopefully come up with a more effective solution.



As Putin discussed (I believe at the G-20 summit?)

In 2001, Kim Jong Ill revealed to Putin that they had nuclear weapons.  These nuclear weapons were capable of being delivered via simply artillery systems, and could easily reach Seoul.

Now, almost 20 years later, one of the most heavily-sanctioned countries on earth now has hydrogen bombs capable of being launched on mid-range ballistic missiles.


The current approach is not working, and it's hard to disagree with him on that.



Why isn't it working?  Chinese vessels have already been caught delivering oil & other goods to North Korean vessels.  This was confirmed via satellites and western intelligence assets (including a Canadian submarine that took photos).  

Under current US-China relations, China probably has a very real interest in keeping North Korea as a very effective buffer state between them, and any US led military action.


Is that the reason it isn't working?  I have no idea.  But only point, I guess is the obvious - we need to change the way we do things with North Korea, as their weapons programs are simply getting better.  

 :2c:


----------



## Remius (10 Oct 2020)

I was one that was hoping that Trump’s approach at first might have worked. 

My hopes were obviously dashed as it seems like his approach may have merely bought NK more time.


----------



## CBH99 (10 Oct 2020)

Remius said:
			
		

> I was one that was hoping that Trump’s approach at first might have worked.
> 
> My hopes were obviously dashed as it seems like his approach may have merely bought NK more time.




I was hoping that too, as it had been a stark change from previous administrations.

Alas, nadda.


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Oct 2020)

What do North Korea and Venezuela have in common ? From a political standpoint both are autocratic regimes. How do they keep their people from rebelling ? Fear and propaganda. State security are as numerous as the military and their party armies.


----------



## Spencer100 (25 Mar 2022)

Ok Trudeau eat your heart on this video.  Kim has upped his video production game!  Plus his missile game.

Looking good in the leather jacket 









						سەرۆکی کۆریای باکور ئەم جارە زۆر بە جیاوازی دەرکەوتەوە و موشەکی بالیستی کیشوەربڕ تاقی دەکاتەوە | سەرۆکی کۆریای باکور ئەم جارە زۆر بە جیاوازی دەرکەوتەوە و موشەکی بالیستی کیشوەربڕ تاقی دەکاتەوە | By NRT | Facebook
					

178K views, 13K likes, 112 loves, 570 comments, 289 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from NRT: سەرۆکی کۆریای باکور ئەم جارە زۆر بە جیاوازی دەرکەوتەوە و موشەکی بالیستی کیشوەربڕ تاقی دەکاتەوە




					fb.watch
				




Sorry could only find on FB in an middle east page.  It was RT but you know......


----------

